# Special Sig Sauer M17s join guard at Tomb of the Unknowns



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.guns.com/2018/10/15/special-sig-sauer-m17s-join-guard-at-tomb-of-the-unknowns-photos/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I find myself objecting to the holster being used, purely on aesthetic grounds.
I've never seen a holster that is intended to be visible, that is uglier!

I'm not too happy about the extended magazine, either.
It, too, is ugly because it looks so ungainly.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

What he said ↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I was on the tomb website last night and I have to agree on an ugly holster!!! That said most believe the weapons are not even loaded. Many ex army troops saying you don't drill with a loaded weapon!!! That holster is designed to show off the Sig,, that's all... Almost forgot the whole damn pistol system is uglier than heck.


----------

